# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Bardzo uciążliwa wydzielina w gardle i w ustach.

## maciek486

Witam wszystkich serdecznie  :Smile: 
Od kilku lat (sam nie wiem nawet od kiedy) mam problem z bardzo nieprzyjemną wydzieliną (pochodzącą z nosa, zatok?) w ustach. Rok temu byłem u laryngologa, który po zapoznaniu się z moimi objawami skierował mnie na zabieg prostowania przegrody nosowej. Zabieg wyszedł bardzo dobrze, oddycha mi się nawet trochę lepiej niż przed zabiegiem, jednak mój główny problem pozostał. Byłem też badany na gronkowca, jednak to też nie to. Myślę, a raczej jestem pewny że przyczyną jest to, że ta wydzielina jest zbyt gęsta by spływać swobodnie, naturalnie i niezauważenie do gardła, tylko w nim zalega. Przez to, że zalega mi w gardle przypuszczam że rozwijają się bakterie i na języku tworzy mi się równie nieprzyjemny i, delikatnie mówiąc, niezbyt ładnie pachnący nalot, biały, czasami lekko żółtawy (szczególnie rano ale i w ciągu dnia też). Tworzenie się nalotu jest podobno naturalne ale na pewno nie w takich ilościach jak u mnie. Kiedy myję zęby moja ślina jest bardzo gęsta, trudno ją nawet wypluć, muszę często odchrząkiwać (w ciągu dnia też bywa to konieczne), w zasadzie mycie zębów polega u mnie głównie na pozbywaniu się tej wydzieliny z ust i usuwaniu tego nalotu z języka. Czytałem o podobnych przypadkach wiele tematów na tym forum, jednak chyba nie natrafiłem na ten który rozwiązałby ostatecznie mój problem.
Czy znajdę jakieś tabletki, krople, a może nawet pastę do zębów która pomoże mi się uporać z tym problemem? Może coś co rozrzedzi tę wydzielinę, by mogła sobie swobodnie spływać przez gardło tak jak należy? Naprawdę jest do dosyć dokuczliwe i chciałbym sobie jakoś z tym poradzić...

Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie wskazówki, każda będzie dla mnie bardzo cenna.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku!

----------


## susu

Wg. mnie to chore zatoki, na 90%. 
Czy znajdziesz coś...hmm... powinienes isc do apteki i kup coś (farmaceuta powinien doradzic) 
 :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## maciek486

Też przypuszczałem, że powodem mogą być chore zatoki. Jednak po konsultacji z laryngologami dowiedziałem się, że zatoki mam zdrowe. Ale do apteki się wybiorę i zapytam farmaceutę, poproszę o doradzenie.
Dziękuję za odpowiedź, pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## susu

Aha :Smile: 
Mam nadzieję, że pomoże :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## robson300872@o2.pl

polecam sinupret bez recepty,,,,,tez mam te wydzieline

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam wszystkich cierpiących ....bo ta wydzielina dokucza bardzo,,,wiec na początku pozdrawiam wszystkich bardzo bardzo serdecznie......tez mi dokucza ta wydzielina mam ja jakos po grypie bardzo duzo smarkalam ,,,byc moze to spowodowalo ze mam teraz te wydzielinę ktora nie moge odchrząknąć,,,albo poprostu porzadnie odcharknąc....bylam u laryngologa,,,,dostalam skierowanie na gastroskopie i tk...albo to refluks albo zatoki ja natomiast mysle ze jesli juz to ten refluks,,,mam przy tym tez zgage boli mnie czasem  w mostku,,,zatoki mnie wogole nie bolą  .....a z tego co wiem zatoki bolą i to bardzo......jesli moge pomoc to polecam nasonex do nosa na noc jest to spray,,,,nawilzam tez nos maścią taką bez recepty ,,,oraz lykam tabletki o nazwie suprimet ziolowe dwie tabletki trzy razy dziennie  na rozrzedzenie tej wydzieliny,,,,bez recepty ale są fajne pomagają polecam tez duzo wody pić.....prosze o jakies inne metody od was jak wy z tym walczycie,,,polecam tez inhalacje woda z solą....całuski ,,,,,wykończona ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem tydzień po zabiegu usunięcia migdałków, gardło obolałe, podrażnione wiadomo, mam problem z strasznie gęstą wydzieliną z garda która odrywa mi się bez przerwy, ale ja cały czas czuje ze ona tak do końca się nie chce urwać, no i co w tym najgorsze, nie ma mowy o jej przełknięciu, wiecie coś może na taki temat?????????

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Ropa, nacieki, brzydki zapach ..... tego się nie odchrząkuje i już ale leczy.
Musicie mieć jakąś bakterię, pierwotniaka lub grzyba. Robię na co dzień skany pacjentom 
i zawsze z jakiegoś powodu ta ropa płynie. Ostatnia moja pacjentka miała  Klebsiella ozaenae.
W razie pytań piszcie na nick
Pozdrawiam i  życzę zdrowotności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to ja też w temacie - jestem po dwóch operacjach zatok, jedna - prostowanie przegrody i czyszczenie zatok - ale uszkodzili mi coś, bo nie mam węchu i smaku, a do tego pojawiło się to ciągłe spływanie, którego nie sposób połknąć. Potem druga "naprawcza", która NIC nie pomogła. I teraz tak wędruję od laryngologa, do laryngologa, bo "zatoki zdrowe" teoretycznie, tzn. bez stanów zapalnych, ale ta cholerna wydzielina, nie daje żyć, leżeć, do dentysty iść, bo na wymioty mi sie zbiera gdy głowa do tyłu... no porażka. Jakie badania powinnam zrobić, aby wykluczyć jakieś dziadostwo? Bo laryngolodzy kazali mi się pogodzić z tym faktem, a byłam u naprawdę wielu...

----------

